# [Squid] Pro User eine Ip



## vquicksilver (27. April 2005)

Guten Tag. Ich habe einen Squid Proxy Server mit authentication. Nun habe ich vor das jeder User nur mit einer Ip connecten darf. Ich möchte also nicht das user x Seine kennung an einen Nachbar weitergibt und der dann gleichzeitig mit der gleichen kennung aber mit einer anderen Ip Surft. Weiß da jemand rat ?

Meine Konfiguration im moment:

```
auth_param basic program /usr/sbin/ncsa_auth /etc/squid/squid_passwd

acl ncsa_users proxy_auth REQUIRED
```

und in der squid_passwd Stehen dann die User drin die Surfen dürfen.

Danke schonmal.


----------

